# Ur views on Zziplex 3500S



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

First of all, is it readily available in the UK?

What's your views on the Zziplex 3500S as a light tournament rod casting 125gms only?

I hv hands-on experience on the Zziplex 3500 but not its Sports version.


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*$$$*

How much do they run for???





Fred


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*mucho denario...*

those blanks are available for somewhere between $300-$400.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*try this site*

Ed, try this site.

http://www.summerlands.co.uk/


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

e-mund, and this one.

http://veals-mail-order.co.uk/


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*and this one too...*

mund, and this one too.

http://www.zziplex.surfcaster.de/


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the valuable replies.

Last year, I placed an order with one of our local tackle shops. But, I was told that it was no longer in production after waiting for near to 5mths. 

Due to a shortage of blanks in Singapore and out of desperation. I grab a Team Daiwa Tournament-X TNXS 134 MA. After a few months, I found that there is no way that I can fully ulitillise the rod to its fullest potential. In the end, I sold it at a very low price. 

Having owned the Primo Synchro and Dymic HST. I would say they are very good fishing and casting rods. However, I am still itching for the 3500(S).

Can anybody advise whether it is the truth that it's no longer in production?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

With zziplex there really is no out of production rods . Terry can and will build any rod that you want but you may have to wait until he is in the right mood . In theory the 3500s has been replaced or renamed the 4500 , not sure if it is the same rod or if Terry has modified the specifications. A call directly to Terry will let you know. This rod was not designed to be a tournament casting rod , the 3500 was the updated version of the old reliable 2500 and the 3500s was a slightly stiffer version but not as powerful as either the syncro or HST. The 4500HPM is tageted as a long range match fishing rod , HPM meaning High performance Match .But don't get hung up on names , these rods are all generally capable of tournament casting over 250 yards


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Connman

I saw those 4500HPM before. Haven't got a chance to test cast it.
But I hv tried to bend the rod with my palms and I found that it's more of a fishing rod.

About 5 guide spacings(including the tip). It folds up easily and should provide good bite detection for long range responsive fishing. However, not a very good and forgiving rod for serious casting as I find it too soft on the tip.

I would very much prefer rods that has a more through action. One that doesn't folds easily on the tip on a 'not so good cast'. 

Heard that the XTR has a pretty good action for what I requested. But I haven't got a chance to see them in Singapore.

Well, I really envy people from the UK as they got tons of blank to select from. Unlike Singapore, we got all the Penn and Daiwa but not much of Zziplexs in stock.

Sad


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Edmund , I crossed wires , the 3500s became the 4500s , I believe the 4500hpm is a different rod again . Hard to know with Terry . only he knows how rods vary . 
The Xtr has become popular here with the backing of Peter Thain/ Andy Miller , it uses the classic ground caster design , stiff tip for picking up the lead quickly joined to a butt section that bends easily .


----------

